# Question about rotating curriculums



## WaterGal (Mar 4, 2017)

I've been thinking about setting up a rotating curriculum for the Little Dragons (4-5 year olds) class.  I know I've seen some folks on this board post about using them, so I figured you guys could help me.

As I understand it, the way a rotating curriculum works is that everyone in the class (say, the beginner's class) learns and tests on the same material at the same time, regardless of belt rank.  Eventually you cycle through the whole curriculum for the belts in that class, and the students can move up to the next group.  

Since our whole Little Dragons program is all beginner-level material, I think would be well-suited to this approach.  It certainly would make it easier to keep them all on-task, haha.

But what I'm unsure about is..... not everyone will be ready to test every time you offer a test.  Do the people who didn't test still move on the next section of the curriculum cycle with the other students who did test?  Or do they continue working on the previous section?  If it's the former, I'd be worried they'd end up caught in a cycle of never being ready to test and always being left behind - is that an issue?   And if it's the latter, well, doesn't that defeat the purpose of the rotating curriculum?


----------



## Yuen Kay Jun (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry, I cant help you with that question.  I've wondered this question also.

unfortunately I can not think of a way to teach Wing Chun like this - due to the nature, progression of the training.  It would only work if I developed a Hybrid Rotating Schedule


----------



## marques (Apr 22, 2017)

Where I trained longer, it was the same program for everyone, in every club. Expectations or difficulty level could be adapted for the individual or class, but no more than that. And it was fine. 
Special classes for the advanced students, for a price.


----------

